# can only use AGR number for one person in my family



## Dan O (Jul 30, 2012)

Went online just now to get tickets for 5 of us to go to Santa Barbara from LA. I tried to put the AGR number in for all 5 passengers and it rejected. (The Amtrak Guest Rewards membership/ID number may only be used for one passenger. Please provide a unique number for each passenger and resubmit. )So do I only get credit for buying one ticket even though 5 of us are going to be ticketed and riding the train? Or do I just buy 5 separate tickets and use my AGR number for everyone?

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2012)

You can only get credit for your ticket, plus a sleeper if one is booked. You cannot get credit for anyone else's tickets, even if they're on the same reservation as you. The only way to collect points on those other tickets are to register the rest of the family, each with their own account and unique email address. If you refer them, then you can get an extra 2,000 points that way however, assuming you travel within 90 days of registering.

Buying 5 separate tickets won't help, the AGR system will still reject your number since the name on the ticket doesn't match.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks. Signed up the adults so should get a few points there.

I don't suppose you can transfer points between AGR members, can you?

Dan


----------



## Aaron (Jul 31, 2012)

Dan O said:


> I don't suppose you can transfer points between AGR members, can you?


Yes, for a fee. It's $10 per 1000 points increment, If I remember right. It's also subject to some annual maximum number of points transferred, I think.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

As said, you can transfer for a fee. But why not let the points accumulate in their account, then when there's enough points, redeem an award from their account in anyone's name?




This way, there's no fee involved!


----------



## Dan O (Jul 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> As said, you can transfer for a fee. But why not let the points accumulate in their account, then when there's enough points, redeem an award from their account in anyone's name?
> 
> 
> 
> This way, there's no fee involved!



I will probably do that. Thanks.

Dan

PS Got the two adults their AGR accts and hopefully a few points for me referring them. Also got the tickets, well e-tickets.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> As said, you can transfer for a fee. But why not let the points accumulate in their account, then when there's enough points, redeem an award from their account in anyone's name?
> 
> 
> 
> This way, there's no fee involved!


Because if they're kids, you could be waiting a very, very long time!


----------



## Dan O (Jul 31, 2012)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > As said, you can transfer for a fee. But why not let the points accumulate in their account, then when there's enough points, redeem an award from their account in anyone's name?
> ...


I can be very patient.

Dan


----------

